# shallow water redfish trips 300$ starting now!



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Shallow water redfish trips for $300 starting now! We will also target striped bass on these trips...

The redfish bite has suddenly turned on in the upper bays!

This trip will include learning how to properly rig, tournament strategies, where to look for reds in our upper bays, how to get them to eat, and much more... For those wanting to learn how to target these fish on a professional level then book now!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to all of you that have booked with me so far. Im surprised at the number of fish allready showing up in blackwater and Escambia. I have quite a few trips booked the rest of this month and a few next month. Book now!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Had a couple blackwater trips last week. The redfish bite is really picking up. We are catching 10 to 20 fish a day all on artificials.


----------

